# Castrating an Adult Buck



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Non Emergency. I have a 6 year old buck that I want to get castrated and keep as a pet. My vet is a goat owner and is comfortable doing the surgery but cautioned me that the risk is high in this age of buck. I am very worried about the procedure. Has others done this and what was the success rate? I have also been doing some research on the Calicrate Bander but still not sure about it. Has anyone used the callicrate bander on adult bucks? Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How does your vet do it?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh sorry, I didn't say but she would do a surgical removal. Putting him to sleep and then bringing him out of it quickly. I am so worried about that procedure and wondered how he would handle it compared to banding. I know the banding hurts like the dickens too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

At his age calicrate banding is safer. Surgery has always had a high risk of bleeding to death with goats. If you do surgery, make sure she is going to stitch everything, especially the blood vessels. 
I've had adult bucks calicrate banded, they never acted like anything happened. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Good for you for wanting to keep your guy and give him a good home.

What about a Burdizzo castration? 4 "crunches" no blood at all. And with a 6-7 year old, you got plenty of room to work with.

This is not to discount the callicrate banders. Just another idea.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have heard some responses from other goat people and funny how you get so many different ideas. I like the idea of no blood so the bander ir burdizzo would be the way to go but someone told me it would be cruel to band at that age,,,,, decisions decisions.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You don't have a completely pain free option, I'm afraid.

Although I completely trust Goathiker about bucks acting like nothing happened, I've seen banded kids also act like nothing happened, and other banded kids who let me know they could never move again and I was a sadistic ogre. Your buck may be one of the dramatic sorts and you should be prepared for that. Whatever method you choose.

Here is an idea. If you plan on castrating more adults in the future, then get either a quality burdizzo or a calicrate bander (according to what you decide is best) If you don't plan to do this again, find out if one of your friends/neighbors have one or the other that you can borrow, and let that be your decision. Quality tools are not cheap, and they take up space to properly store and maintain them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with goathiker, I would go with handing over surgery. I also think no matter what there will be some pain involved. I've handed good sized bulls and some have laid around like they would die and some seem to not even notice what is going on. Even if banding was a bit more painful I would take that over the risk of not just bleeding out but the risk of them being knocked out. After I lost a doe I go out of my way to not let my animals be knocked out. 
The burdizzo is also a option, I have never done it on anything bigger then a kid sized calf but the issue with that is it takes awhile to actually see if it worked so you would want to make sure he is not around any girls. We tried this method for while but had enough one testicled calfs that we didn't use this way for very long. 
I don't know how much your vet would be charging you but I can't imagine it would be cheaper then buying either one of these tools, plus you could always knock it in half and resell on Craigslist. But I personally would go with banding. Less chance of loosing the animal and there is the proof laying on the ground that it worked and most likely you wouldn't have to go back and redo it (I have never lost a hand on a animal)


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I thank you guys for all your input. I am thinking that I will buy the Callicrate Bander and use it. It is expensive but I can try to resell it after. Like you guys said there is no pain free method. It is just so hard to put my goats in pain but we all suffer a bit of pain now and then. He will be a much happier fellow after it is all said and done.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Your last sentence is full of truth. He can stay with you, someone he can trust. All bucks should be so lucky.

There are youtube videos showing how to use the callicrate properly. I find it easy to understand once I see them, but not intuitive beforehand.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good idea and pay attention on how to put the little rope in. I think that was the hardest part for me. Also someone close by to help will help a lot. It's hard for me to grab and work the band up without having someone to hold the machine thing........although you might be stronger then I am, my uncle can do it like it's nothing and without any help.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually if you do resell it let me know and I'll see if my parents want a back up one


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Jessica84, which model do you have? There are a couple different models. Are you banding goats or cattle? Have you done an adult buck with one before?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goathiker, do you have any input here, as far as a model?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't even realize there were different ones! We have this one, it will do the job on your buck. I've used it on a little 4 month old buck that I finally gave up on selling as a buck. He acted fine, probably better then the others but he was a shot so maybe that played a part. The biggest I have used it on was a yearling bull calf that I was going to keep as a replacement bull but I changed my mind. He was not on the small side at all when I used it on him. The reason why we got this one though was because a friend of my parents told us about it. He buys cattle cheap and puts in his feed lot and resells later. One of the main things he buys is bulls and bands them........steers are worth more money, but he has done bigger boys then that. 
I wouldnt hesitate to use on a adult buck though. I almost did on my 6 year old but I'm just not sure if it will 100% kill his drive for breeding. He is the biggest buck I have so I would still be in the same boat if having to pen him away from girls I don't want bred just then he wouldn't have any girlfriends to keep him busy. He's a jerk and I don't see a wether friend going over well for him if he still had that drive to breed.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input Jessica84. So after several phone calls I have found a vet that will come to the farm and band him for me. Price will include travel time, the banding, a local and meds for between 300 to 400 dollars. She said they have a cattle bander but not the callicrate bander. So I am wondering if the cattle bander would work as well as the callicrate bander. I like the idea of having a local so by the time the local wears off his boy parts will be numb so not as much pain as with out it. I am just looking into all my options. But I am certain that I will not use the surgical method. A couple vets I spoke to will not do anything but cut.....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Understandable, as that is where the emphasis in their training has been.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's probably talking about a California bander, they work well as does the tri-bander. 
When mine were done they put the band on, waited ten days and cut everything below the band off. That way the chunk of dead meat wasn't hanging there. 


In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That works! I don't think it really matters what bander is used, it's all the same general idea so as long as it fits it's good to go. The only reason why we went with the one we did was so it would for sure take care of any size we wanted to band.


----------



## deerrungoats (Mar 16, 2018)

peggy said:


> I thank you guys for all your input. I am thinking that I will buy the Callicrate Bander and use it. It is expensive but I can try to resell it after. Like you guys said there is no pain free method. It is just so hard to put my goats in pain but we all suffer a bit of pain now and then. He will be a much happier fellow after it is all said and done.


Did you end up buying the Callicrate Bander? I am considering it also and then also reselling it afterwards. I only have 3 1 year old bucks that I need to use it on. How did it work for you? Did you have a problem reselling it?


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

I had my male goat castrated at 3 yrs old. He did great with no problems. She surgically removed them and stiches the vessels and incision. He never had a problem. The biggest problem would be infection. Not sure where you live but you want to,do,it when it's cold and there isn't flies to carry infection to it. Good luck with your guy. My big guy did great!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

deerrungoats said:


> Did you end up buying the Callicrate Bander? I am considering it also and then also reselling it afterwards. I only have 3 1 year old bucks that I need to use it on. How did it work for you? Did you have a problem reselling it?


I did not buy the bander. Boy I stressed for months about what the best way to castrate my big guy would be. Literally months! Now it is months since he has been done and all the drama is over. Please follow the posts as I will explain the method I finally chose.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It has been months since I posted, I apologize to those wondering what happened. After stressing literally for months about how to best get my big guy castrated, I finally decided to take him to the vet and get him surgically castrated. (which incidentally cost as much as the bander) It was not an easy decision as I know there can be complications with surgery and taking his size and age in to account, I was worried. But luckily after a bit of touch and go, he pulled through and is back to his old self, only better. My one word of caution when doing this method is to make sure that your vet knows what they are doing and has a vast knowledge of goats. My vet missed a bleeder when she did my guy and had to go in again and re-operate which was even harder on him. Luckily I was at the vets office so we got him back in right away but had I had the surgery done at the farm and the vet had already left then it might have turned out differently. But thank goodness it all worked out. I had him on meds for a while to avoid infection. On a side note, my big guy seems to be going through some physical changes, his big beard is thinning out and his coat is changing. Getting smoother and losing his longish hair. He also seems easier to handle and is more interested in treats than girls...lol... BUT when one of the girls is in heat, he remembers what he was supposed to do. So during their heat cycle I separate the girls so he isn't pestering them too much.


----------



## deerrungoats (Mar 16, 2018)

Viki said:


> I had my male goat castrated at 3 yrs old. He did great with no problems. She surgically removed them and stiches the vessels and incision. He never had a problem. The biggest problem would be infection. Not sure where you live but you want to,do,it when it's cold and there isn't flies to carry infection to it. Good luck with your guy. My big guy did great!


Yes, I am located in Central NY so now would be the best time to do it. We just got another foot of snow!!! I am leaning more towards purchasing the callicrate bander and perfoming it myself due to the fact that I have 3 and the cost of having it done surgically would be almost $1,000.


----------



## deerrungoats (Mar 16, 2018)

peggy said:


> It has been months since I posted, I apologize to those wondering what happened. After stressing literally for months about how to best get my big guy castrated, I finally decided to take him to the vet and get him surgically castrated. (which incidentally cost as much as the bander) It was not an easy decision as I know there can be complications with surgery and taking his size and age in to account, I was worried. But luckily after a bit of touch and go, he pulled through and is back to his old self, only better. My one word of caution when doing this method is to make sure that your vet knows what they are doing and has a vast knowledge of goats. My vet missed a bleeder when she did my guy and had to go in again and re-operate which was even harder on him. Luckily I was at the vets office so we got him back in right away but had I had the surgery done at the farm and the vet had already left then it might have turned out differently. But thank goodness it all worked out. I had him on meds for a while to avoid infection. On a side note, my big guy seems to be going through some physical changes, his big beard is thinning out and his coat is changing. Getting smoother and losing his longish hair. He also seems easier to handle and is more interested in treats than girls...lol... BUT when one of the girls is in heat, he remembers what he was supposed to do. So during their heat cycle I separate the girls so he isn't pestering them too much.


Wow. I'm glad to hear everything worked out ok. How scary!! I am still considering purchasing the Callicrate bander since I have three bucks to do. The cost to have them done surgically would be $1000. Yikes!!!! Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought the Callicrate PRO bander last year and used it on three goats. I sell wethers every year and most of them are too big for a regular elastrator by the time I'm ready to band them at 3-4 months. I really like it. It's very simple for one person to use. 

I've used both banding and surgical castration methods on full-sized bucks and I have to say go with banding. It's much easier on them physically, it's far less risky, and recovery time is much, much quicker. It seems like it would be more painful to band but it's not. I gave banamine before banding and a couple of them were quite sore for a few hours afterwards and showed it by laying around and occasionally crying. They felt much better after a few hours and none went off feed. It was nothing compared to the pain experienced by the ones the vet did surgically. That pain lasted for something like 2-3 days and no one was hungry that night after the procedure. We take our goats walking every day. The surgically castrated ones couldn't walk at all the first day and walked gingerly for two days afterwards. The banded boys walked gingerly with us that same afternoon and were normal by next day. 

Word of caution on the ratchet bander--if there's a lot of long winter hair, shave it first. The last boy I did had a very hairy scrotum and the hair got caught up in the clip so when I cut the band, the tool wouldn't come loose. I'm not sure how to explain it, but the hair had pulled between the clip and the tool and made it so the clip wouldn't slip out of the tool when the band was cut. The poor goat had to endure quite a bit of yanking and monkeying around while I fished out a screwdriver to pry the tool loose from the clip. Besides, banding is uncomfortable enough without the added discomfort of hair being pulled and twisted under it.


----------



## deerrungoats (Mar 16, 2018)

Damfino said:


> I bought the Callicrate PRO bander last year and used it on three goats. I sell wethers every year and most of them are too big for a regular elastrator by the time I'm ready to band them at 3-4 months. I really like it. It's very simple for one person to use.
> 
> I've used both banding and surgical castration methods on full-sized bucks and I have to say go with banding. It's much easier on them physically, it's far less risky, and recovery time is much, much quicker. It seems like it would be more painful to band but it's not. I gave banamine before banding and a couple of them were quite sore for a few hours afterwards and showed it by laying around and occasionally crying. They felt much better after a few hours and none went off feed. It was nothing compared to the pain experienced by the ones the vet did surgically. That pain lasted for something like 2-3 days and no one was hungry that night after the procedure. We take our goats walking every day. The surgically castrated ones couldn't walk at all the first day and walked gingerly for two days afterwards. The banded boys walked gingerly with us that same afternoon and were normal by next day.
> 
> Word of caution on the ratchet bander--if there's a lot of long winter hair, shave it first. The last boy I did had a very hairy scrotum and the hair got caught up in the clip so when I cut the band, the tool wouldn't come loose. I'm not sure how to explain it, but the hair had pulled between the clip and the tool and made it so the clip wouldn't slip out of the tool when the band was cut. The poor goat had to endure quite a bit of yanking and monkeying around while I fished out a screwdriver to pry the tool loose from the clip. Besides, banding is uncomfortable enough without the added discomfort of hair being pulled and twisted under it.


Yikes. Thank you for the tip. I think I have made up my mind to purchase the Callicrate Pro Bander, just searching around now for the lowest price. I hesitate to ask but what happens to the band and the testicles afterwards. I know they shrink and shrivel up but then they fall off???


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, they fall off eventually. It will take a few weeks or even a couple of months. They are shriveled and lifeless after the first day and they continue to dry up for the next week after banding. I like to apply wound spray (such as Blue-Kote) to the sore that forms above the band as it cuts through. Otherwise it gets a little oozy and gross.


----------



## deerrungoats (Mar 16, 2018)

Damfino said:


> Yes, they fall off eventually. It will take a few weeks or even a couple of months. They are shriveled and lifeless after the first day and they continue to dry up for the next week after banding. I like to apply wound spray (such as Blue-Kote) to the sore that forms above the band as it cuts through. Otherwise it gets a little oozy and gross.


Thanks. One more question: How do you keep them still while you are performing it? I don't have any type of stanchon device. I was just going to have a helper and a bucket of fruit they love?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have heard people here say that rather than have a large mass rotting, the have cut the dead testicles off. At this stage of development I've only used a burdizzo.

I believe the large banders were originally meant for cattle, who have long tails. Goat owners should be prepared to pay close attention, as @Damfino does, or be willing to cut away rotted tissue, because bucks don't have long tails.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

deerrungoats said:


> I don't have any type of stanchon device.


Head holding devices are not difficult to build, relatively simple concepts for even a NONDIYer like myself. I do suggest you build one for many reasons, not just this one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Scary stuff for sure.
Glad he is OK after all he went through.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

deerrungoats said:


> Thanks. One more question: How do you keep them still while you are performing it? I don't have any type of stanchon device. I was just going to have a helper and a bucket of fruit they love?


You can use a helper instead of a stanchion. I would tie the goat to a stout post and have the helper body-check him securely against the fence. Some will barely notice when you tighten the band. Others will jump like you're killing them so make sure your helper is ready and make sure the goat is tied in case he slips out of your helper's grip. The faster you tighten the ratchet the better. Have your cutting tool in your pocket so you can cut the band quickly. I watched several videos before I tried it myself just to be sure I had the procedure down pat.

To make sure my goats didn't hold grudges, I gave them extra loves that evening, and when they were feeling well enough to eat I made sure they got some special treats. I didn't mess with them when they were very sore at the beginning. They weren't in the mood for petting or eating and I didn't want them associating me with being in pain. If your goats are wild it doesn't really matter, but if they are to be working wethers or pets you need to make sure and bond with them after banding so they don't become afraid of people.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I was in the same situation, my buck was also 3 and already a proven breeder. So I debated which way to go and decided, like yourself to get it surgically done. My vet specializes in equine reproduction, but did an AMAZING job on him. I dropped him off in the morning and picked him up that evening. He was "sore" but had minimal swelling, no fever or infection and after the first night, was back on his feed. I'm glad your guy had a good experience also. Pogo's attitude has changed quite a bit, for the better.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

deerrungoats said:


> Yes, I am located in Central NY so now would be the best time to do it. We just got another foot of snow!!! I am leaning more towards purchasing the callicrate bander and perfoming it myself due to the fact that I have 3 and the cost of having it done surgically would be almost $1,000.


I live in central my also and it cost me $180 for them to come to my house and do it.


----------



## deerrungoats (Mar 16, 2018)

Viki said:


> I live in central my also and it cost me $180 for them to come to my house and do it.


Wow. Was that per goat or for 3? Can I ask who you used?


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I prefer to do the babies. That is just me! Good luck


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@New-goat-mom since you are thinking about selling your newest boy as a herdsire, you may find this thread useful for giving into to the new owners.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> @New-goat-mom since you are thinking about selling your newest boy as a herdsire, you may find this thread useful for giving into to the new owners.


I actually saw this thread and thought hmmmm... you know, great minds...


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

deerrungoats said:


> Wow. Was that per goat or for 3? Can I ask who you used?


That was for my full grown male. $45 for farm call and the rest was for castrating pain meds and tetanus and good trim. I use leatherstocking vet in New Berlin ny


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

I borrowed a California bander from my neighbor (cattle raisers) to do a yearling buck. It worked great, and they are not expensive at all - also very simple to use. I watched a Youtube video and had the neighbor show me, it's basically idiot proof - put clip in, stretch tube around sack, slide tightened tube into clip, twist hand away from clip and it releases.
I did need a helper. My husband held him upside down by his back legs with his head between DH's legs - it made access easy and surprisingly the buck was very docile about it. It was over in less than a minute and he seemed a bit tender but didn't go off feed for it. 

It's easier in a way to do adults that are larger because you can easily see both testicles, instead of having to feel to make sure you got them both or didn't set the band halfway up one. I think that tool is far easier to use than the standard bander - i always have trouble getting the band off those. I would prefer to do them as babies, but in my case this buck just didn't turn out how I wanted so it was my best option.


----------

